# Man, WTF? HELP PLEASE!!!!!!!



## Wantmylifeback (Aug 1, 2013)

OKay, so I need to know if anyone else has experienced this? MY feeling of DP is still gone, but I still have these damn thoughts of like "what if my DP isn't really gone, I just think it is." and all this other bullshit. I've already mentioned this in another post so I'm not going to dwell on those.

Well, about a week a go, I had the thought due to my anxiety, "how are you even supposed to live life anyway?" "who am I?" and then bam I completely obsessed over losing my identity and not knowing who I am, (keep in mind, not a depersonalized type of way at least to my knowledge). This feeling has resulted in me fearing I'm going schizo or am going to get Dissociative Identity Disorder. (explained in other post as well). Well, this soon led to the scariest and most irrational question that I ever asked myself, "what if I had a phobia of thoughts?" Then out of no where bam I obsessed over that AND ACTUALLY BEGAN TO FEAR MY OWN THOUGHTS!!!!!! This has gotten out go hand and is so terrible. I constantly feel like I completely forgot how to live, have no idea who I am, and FORGOT HOW TO THINK NATURALLY WHATSOEVER. I didn't even know it was possible to overanalyze your OWN thoughts, whether positive or negative to that extreme!!!!!

HAVE I OFFICIALLY GONE MAD? IM MISERABLE AND FEEL LIKE I CANT CARRY ON IF IM AFRAID OF MY OWN FREAKING THOUGHTS! HOW DO I GET OUT OF THIS?!?!?!?!?!?!?! DAMNNNN ANXIETY and OCD!!!!!


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

You haven't gone mad. This is actually how my DP/DR came back. Because I kept invoking the feeling by assuming I still had it when I didn't. You have to stop thinking about it and stop becoming so attached to your symptoms and sure enough it will go away on its own. There is no concrete solution other than to tell yourself you are the cause of these symptoms. Distract yourself by engaging things that require concentration so it can distract you


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

And your thoughts are just thoughts and they can't hurt you. Distract yourself from your thoughts by talking to someone or engaging in any sort of activity and you WILL forget about it


----------



## Wantmylifeback (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks a lot. Before I got DP, I would have thoughts like "what if I was scared of my own thoughts?" or "what if all we see is just a dream or what if I am not real?", etc. and I would just laugh at them and think nothing of them, it was if I was almost amused by them. Now, these thoughts become SOOO real. I just don't understand why!!!! I just want my anxiety-free self back.


----------



## SheWontFollow (Apr 16, 2013)

Classic DP. Just remind yourself, its normal to have these thoughts right now. They will go away.


----------

